# Wer benutzt Lowrance Fishfinder/GPS



## Marius (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo Boardies,

wollte mal in die Runde fragen wer von Euch ein Lowrance LCX ... Gerät am Start hat. Ich will mir so ein feines Teilchen in Kürze zulegen und mich würden Euro Meinungen zu den Echoloten inkl. GPS interessieren. Welche besonderen Stärken und Schwächen lassen sich da nennen? Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit FreedomMaps gemacht? Oder was man sonst noch dazu sagen kann. |kopfkrat


----------



## Jetblack (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer benutzt Lowrance Fishfinder/GPS*

Ja, ich hab eins.

Insgesamt ein Super Teilchen :

evtl. ein Nachteil ist bei der portablen Nutzung, dass es wesentlich mehr Strom frißt, als angegeben. Also lieber immer gleich 2 12,x AH mitnehmen. 

Vergiss MapCreate und die abgespeckte Version - das mag fuer die US noch taugen, aber fuer Europa sind die Daten so duenn, dass man getrost drauf verzichten kann.

Navionics hingegen ist super aber auch super teuer.

Jetblack


----------



## Marius (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer benutzt Lowrance Fishfinder/GPS*

Hallo Jetblack,

von dem etwas höheren Stromverbrauch habe ich auch schon gehört. Ich schließe das Gerät eh an die Boardbatterie an dann habe ich da auch keine Probleme. Ich habe auch gehört, dass wenn der Fishfinder und ein E-Motor an der selben Batterie angeklemmt sind es viele Störungen auf dem Echolot gibt. Wenn sich das wirklich so darstellt muss ich mir wohl noch eine zweite Batterie besorgen.

Ich bin hauptsächlich in Holland auf Binnengewässern unterwegs. Da gibt es ja leider leider keine soo guten Karten für. Die einzige alternative sind Karten von FreedomMaps. Mal sehen was die so taugen.

Wie genau ist das GPS eigentlich? Welches Gerät hast Du denn?


----------



## Jetblack (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer benutzt Lowrance Fishfinder/GPS*

hm - ich denke bei den meisten Binnengewässern bist Du auch mit Navionics blind 

Ich hab ein LCX 18. Das GPS von dem Teil ist so genau wie jedes andere GPS (denke ich). Je nach Satellitenanzahl wird eine Ungenauigkeit von unter 3m angezeigt. Da das aber wohl ein statistischer Wert ist gilt wohl: Trau keiner Statistik, die du nicht selber gefälscht hast 

Tatsache ist, es ist hinreichend genau für alle meine Belange. Wenn ich auf der Autobahn einen Spurwechsel mache, seh ich das auf dem Bildschirm. Auf dem Wasserreicht das allemal.


----------



## Nick_A (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer benutzt Lowrance Fishfinder/GPS*

Hi Jetblack #h

Du fährst mit Deinem LCX auf der Autobahn und nutzt es zur Straßennavigation ?!? Hast Du es denn "fest" eingebaut?

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## Jetblack (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer benutzt Lowrance Fishfinder/GPS*

@Nick_A,

nene - nicht wirklich  nur als ich das gute Stück bekommen hab, mußte ich es ja irgendwie testen .... und immer ums Haus rennen ist auch öde.

Das Sonar hab ich dann im Aquarium ausprobiert .....

Grüße nach Stuttgart


----------



## Marius (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer benutzt Lowrance Fishfinder/GPS*

So, bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzter eines lecker Echolötchens aus der LCX-Reihe. Bin ja so was von begeistert von dem feinen Teil, dass ich doch glatt auf meine Nusschale ziehen könnte.   #6  :m  :k


----------



## Jirko (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer benutzt Lowrance Fishfinder/GPS*

gratulation zu deinem neuen LCX marius #6 darf man ja ruhig´n büschen neidig sein  #h


----------



## KawaZ900 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer benutzt Lowrance Fishfinder/GPS*

@ Marius,kannst du mir bitte,wenn möglich sagen welches Echolot/Gps du gekauft hast?..und wo?..Preis?   ..du kannst mir es gerne per PN schicken..Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein "feines" Echolot zu kaufen..
Andi


----------



## herrm (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer benutzt Lowrance Fishfinder/GPS*

wo kann man die Maps kaufen,habe ein eagle mit GPS ist aber keine speicherkarte dabei


----------



## Jirko (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer benutzt Lowrance Fishfinder/GPS*

hallo herrm #h

wenn du ein seacharter (480er) oder nen fishelite (480er) von eagle dein eigen nennst, kannst du die gold-charts von navionics einstöpseln... guggst du z.b. hier #h

PS: schreib mal büdde kurz, welches eagle-gerät du besitzt... dangääää #h


----------



## herrm (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer benutzt Lowrance Fishfinder/GPS*

hallo jirko
SeaCharter® 320DF
das ist es.


----------



## Jirko (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer benutzt Lowrance Fishfinder/GPS*

hallo herrm #h

meines wissens nach kannst du dir für´s seacharter 320 MMC-karten kaufen, auf welchen du von mapcreate seekarten auf deine MMC-karte laden kannst. mapcreate müsste eigentlich auch für die nördlichen seengebiete europas zu haben sein (werde mich mal auf die suche begeben...)...

...alternativ dazu müssten diese navionics -module kompatibel zu deinem 320er seacharter sein #h


----------



## Jetblack (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer benutzt Lowrance Fishfinder/GPS*

Die MMCs sind die handelsüblichen Chips, die es in zwischen auch in Drogerien gibt. Da läßt sich viel Geld sparen, wenn da nicht Lowrance/Eagle drauf steht. 

Mapcreate "STINKT" für den europäischen Raum. Da sind weder Tiefen angegeben, noch sind die Karten hinreichend genau - die Zeit kann man sich echt sparen.
Mit Map Create ist es ganz einfach möglich, plötzlich 1km auf Land zu angeln 

Gruss Nick


----------



## Jirko (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer benutzt Lowrance Fishfinder/GPS*

...sehr interessanter hinweis nick... multiplen dank #6

@herrm - hier kannst du dir noch nen simulatorprog vom 320er auf deine pladde ziehen... zum "spielen" ne feine sache #h


----------



## Marius (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer benutzt Lowrance Fishfinder/GPS*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Map Create ist es ganz einfach möglich, plötzlich 1km auf Land zu angeln
> 
> Gruss Nick


Na wenn es da besser läuft sollte es doch egal sein :q  :q 

Ich finde es nur schade, dass es keinen richtigen Markt für Karten für Binnengewässer gibt. Das einzige was da zu machen ist sind die FreedomMaps und die geizen mit Informationen wo sie können. Leider.

Naja und MapCreate soll wohl auch nicht so dolle sein. Werde ich aber trotzdem mal selber antesten.


----------



## herrm (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wer benutzt Lowrance Fishfinder/GPS*

@ jirko
@jetblack
danke für die informationen


----------

